# My New Corgi Puppy



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

... hopefully. Call me crazy, but I want the one with the blue eye... she can't be shown with that eye, but I didn't ask for a show dog this time around.










( and yes, she's purebred... yes, her parents are both champions.... yes, blue yees pop up from time to time in Pembroke litters.... yes she can see and hear normally.  )


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! What a cutie  I LOVE that blue eye.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey you're getting your Corgi! But wait a sec! I thought you wanted a male?

Ahh she's so cute! If you don't want her, I'll take her!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Hey you're getting your Corgi! But wait a sec! I thought you wanted a male?
> 
> Ahh she's so cute! If you don't want her, I'll take her!


I did, but the litter was all girls. There was no way I was going to pass up this litter though, so we decided that one more bitch in the house couldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Soo cute! She's adorable and I love the blue eye. Can't wait to see her grown up!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Awww, she's adorable!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

what a cutey pie.. she is so pretty.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww...! I would've picked her because of the blue eye too


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Aww...! I would've picked her because of the blue eye too


Ditto. She is unique, and adorable!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

What a pretty girl, the blue eye is striking and I love her markings/coloring!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Awwww! I'm a sucker for uniqueness, so I would've fallen for that blue eye too. XD I'll probably never have a show dog because I like the flaws too much LOL.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

BooLette said:


> Ditto. She is unique, and adorable!


Lol, she is! I LOVE blue eyed dogs... maybe because I don't have blue eyes myself  lol.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Awe, she's adorable! I love the blue eye! Makes me want another Corgi puppy, although Bailey would not be happy with another bitch in the house, lol! She's a alpha female through and through.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Adorable! Come on though, only one picture?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What a sweetheart! That's a fantastic photo.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I want one too..just like her! I love blue eyes in dogs...she is so purdy!  More pictures please!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Adorable! Come on though, only one picture?


Well... yeah. I can only post what the breeder sends me.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you changing the name (from Revy) then?


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Are you changing the name (from Revy) then?


Nope, that's the call name we picked out for her.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

such a cutie!

i can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

more more more more!


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Adorable!!!

If I was to ever get a small dog it would be a Corgi. I love the "herders!"


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. I LOVE the blue eye and her markings! So adorable!


----------

